# Juvenile RCS colouring



## Bldr (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey everyone first post about my first tank, a 5g planted shrimp tank. It's now just over 3 months old and the biggest fry /juvies measure about 1/4". 
So my question is: should they be well and deeply coloured by now? Most of them are pretty fully coloured but are closer to orange than the red of their parents. 
Is this normal? Or is it something to watch out for and fix? I've seen some molts but the colour hasn't deepened.
Thanks for reading
PS sorry about the pic quality, I'm also new to aquarium photography lol


----------

